# 系山東省青州市人



## ouzhantekin

大家好，

我在看一張畢業證明書， 看到 這個 (系)字， 不知道是啥意思。

證明書裡說：

學生XX性別男， 現年XX歲， *系*山東， 省青州市人，與一九九一年八月至 。。。。。

這裡說的是什麼？因為我知道的是 ·系·是 department的意思。

謝謝


----------



## zhg

在这里是“是”的意思，
and note that it should be “山东省”rather than“山东,省”。


----------



## ouzhantekin

zhg said:


> 在这里是“是”的意思，
> and note that it should be “山东省”rather than“山东,省”。



哎喲！ ·系· 有這個意思嗎？能不能提供其他的例句？

謝謝！

ps 對對， 那是我寫錯的


----------



## zhg

Yes，I believe it has ,at least it can be found in many online-Chinese-dictionaries. Personally I avoid using 系 to mean 是 in either my writings or speeches, because I have a feeling that it may sound archaic or bookish (however I have the impression that a lot of Cantonese or Hongkongers use it often , perhaps due to the influence of Cantonese language? )Regarding to you second request ,I'm afraid I am unable to provide you with more examples , because such a usage manily appears in legal documents, or formal writings, not in my daily vocabulary.
But maybe other forum members would help you and come up with some good examples.


----------



## Lucia_zwl

ouzhantekin said:


> 哎喲！ ·系· 有這個意思嗎？能不能提供其他的例句？


有，一般用在非常正式的文件里，比如在法律文件，证明，介绍信里等等。
比如，最近比较火的一个案子：*复旦投毒案系室友所为*。“系某人所为”意思是“是某人做的”。


----------



## 绫子1982

"系"和“是”是一个意思，古时候两个字读音一样。系听起来很正式，用在书面语里，口语不会这么说的。

肯德基有人感染H7N9系假消息。
该消息系记者虚构。


----------



## SuperXW

有趣的是，在广东话中“系”反而被当作纯粹的口语，也许是古汉语的传承。


----------



## xuan0824

繁體的是「係」，所以比較分得出來「係(是)」和「系(department)」的差別
不知道簡體兩字是不是一樣?


----------



## jessica0103

＂系＂在繁體字來說不太拿來當做＂是＂(台灣用法)
其他地方我就不知道囉！
不過應該都不太常會用＂系＂表示＂是＂
希望有幫助到你！


----------



## SuperXW

xuan0824 said:


> 繁體的是「係」，所以比較分得出來「係(是)」和「系(department)」的差別
> 不知道簡體兩字是不是一樣?


谢谢提醒！简体中统一成一个系字，没有係，喺，繋。我刚才记混了。


----------



## xiaolijie

SuperXW said:


> 谢谢提醒！简体中统一成一个系字，没有係，喺，繋。我刚才记混了。


虽然你写的是错字，你说的确实是对的.


----------



## Ghabi

绫子1982 said:


> "系"和“是”是一个意思，古时候两个字读音一样。


「系」字匣母，「是」字禪母，兩個字的古音八竿子打不著啊。


----------



## Daniela.w

“系”在這裡是“是”的意思，是比較古文，比較文言文的說法，聽上去文縐縐的，多用於非常正式的書面語，比如這個證書。
例：确系实情


----------



## hkenneth

我觉得“系”相对于“是”更给与人一种证据确凿的语感，所以“系”基本不可能出现在疑问句中


----------



## khoo1993

系通常比较少在书写文件上出现，但是也有这种用法


----------



## Rosalie Blythe

系 is more often used in written version of spoken cantonese, it has two meanings, department or is....depend on the sentence...


----------

